# Insérer gif animé dans courrier Mail?



## gilatatoo (5 Mai 2008)

Bjr à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum, et pas trop débrouillé en informatique. J'ai récupéré une image animée (gif) sur internet et je voudrai l'insérer automatiquement dans les messages que j'envoie à certains copains (comme une signature quoi). 
J'utilise une ancienne version de Mail (1.3.11 avec un PowerBookG4 PowerPC). J'ai essayé de créer une nouvelle signature avec un copier/coller, mais ça marche pas : il n'y a pas d'animation et l'image reste fixe (je me suis envoyé un message sur une autre BAL). 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

bonjour 

multitraité
aussi bien gif dans message que dans signature

rapido
normal que toi tu ne voies pas l'anim ( mail ne gere pas) 

en face ca dépendra du logiciel utilisé pour lire


----------



## macpacman (17 Juillet 2008)

Néanmoins j'aimerais bien moi aussi. Est-ce que comme logiciel de messagerie Thunderbird ferait ça?
Et puis sinon y aurait-il au moins un petit logiciel permettant de les visionner en temps réel plutôt qu'en diaporama comme le fait Aperçu?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (17 Juillet 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Et puis sinon y aurait-il au moins un petit logiciel permettant de les visionner en temps réel plutôt qu'en diaporama comme le fait Aperçu?



Salut,

Tu peux utiliser un petit lecteur de gif animés comme *GifVisualizer*&#8230;


----------

